# Slingshot Slogans



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

A lot of these presidential candidate slogans would make for funny or interesting slingshot slogans lol

A [Slingshot] Future To Believe In (Bernie Sanders 2016)

"[The Slingshot,] Jeb can fix it" (Jeb Bush 2016)

"Make [Slingshot] America Great Again (Donald Trump 2016, Ronald Reagan 1980)

"Restore [Slingshot] America Now" (Ron Paul 2012)

"Restore Our [Slingshot] Future" (Mitt Romney 2012)

"In to Win [Slingshot Tournaments]" (Hillary Clinton 2008)

Yes We Can [Have Slingshots] (Barack Obama 2008)

"Let [Slingshot] America Be [Slingshot] America Again" (John Kerry 2004)

"A Safer [Slingshot] World and a More Hopeful [Slingshot] America." (George W. Bush 2004)

"[Slingshot] Leadership for the New Millennium" (Al Gore, 2000)

"Putting [Slingshot] People First" (Bill Clinton 1992)

"It's the [Slingshot] economy, stupid (Bill Clinton 1992)

"Kinder, Gentler [Slingshot] Nation. (George Bush, 1988)

"Are You Better Off [with your slingshot] Than You Were Four Years Ago?" (Ronald Reagan 1980)

"He's making us [Slingshot -] proud again" (Gerald Ford 1976)

"Not Just Peanuts [: Slingshots]" (Jimmy Carter 1976)

"[Slingshots] All the way with LBJ" (Lyndon Johnson 1964)

"A time for [Slingshot] greatness 1960" (Kennedy 1960)

"We Can Do Better [with Slingshots]" (Kennedy 1960)

"[Slingshot] Peace and Prosperity" (Dwight D. Eisenhower 1956)

"Give Em [Slingshot] ****, Harry!" (Harry Truman 1948)

"We are going to win this [Slingshot] war and the peace that follows" (Franklin D. Roosevelt 1944)

"Happy [Slingshot] Days Are Here Again" (Franklin D. Roosevelt 1932)

"Return to [Slingshot] Normalcy" (Warren Harding 1920)

"He kept us out of [a Slingshot] war" (Woodrow Wilson 1916)

"He proved the pen [and Slingshot] mightier than the sword." (Woodrow Wilson 1916)


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

"I'll have those [slingshooters] voting Democrat for the next 200 years" -Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

" I did not have sexual relations with that [ slingshooter ] . " Bill Clinton


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The list needs something from Ross Perot and the Church Lady.*


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *The list needs something from Ross Perot and the Church Lady.*


How about Uncle Joe:

"Ideas are far more powerful than [slingshots]. We don't let our people have [slingshots]. Why should we let them have ideas?" -Josef Stalin


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Speak softly and carry a big slingshot.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

"I have become death, the [slingshot] destroyer of worlds." -Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

To conquer a nation first dis-slingshot it's citizens. Adulf Hitler


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Never lend your guitar or you pen - or your slingshot (Pete Townsend)


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

We're gonna shoot cans, and cards and matches, then we're gonna shoot squirrels and rabbits .......BYAHHHHHHHHH! ( you know the knucklehead)


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

It's "worth considering" whether the united States should emulate Australia by instituting a national gun buyback program. Hilary Clinton


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Ooops. That should have said slingshot buy back. O well.


----------



## PorcupineQuill (Sep 27, 2015)

"I came not to bring peace, but to bring a sword [and a slingshot]." Matthew 10:34


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *The list needs something from Ross Perot and the Church Lady.*


*1992 Presidential Debate. Ross Perot - 'Giant sucking (slingshot) sound.'*


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

"Sling Shooters do it with an elongation factor of five." --CornDawg


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

If you love something, let it go. If it comes back you seriously need to work on your release.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You don't tug on Superman's cape. You don't spit into the wind. You don't pull the mask off that ol' Lone Ranger, and Jim's slingshot is strictly off-limits. -JC


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

When life hands you lemons, set them on a log and eviscerate them with high-speed ball bearings.

How much lemonade can a guy take?


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Spare the slingshot spoil the child. Proverbs 13:24


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

" Ask not what your country can do for you ask, what can I do with my slingshot" Kennedy


----------

